# A baby no more :(((



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Nooooo Malie is growing up  She started her first season yesterday  This is going to be fun seeing that my sisters dog has not had his manhood removed and neither has my best friends dog.Hubby was messing around this evening saying that puppy's with my sisters dog Hamish could be called ridgeapoos and with my friends dog Max they would be borderpoos.Yes he is one of those people who calls Malie a mut!!!

Does anyone have any advice on how long the first season could last? Holiday to the IOW next week has just got a bit more complicated 
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah little Malie is a little lady now 

I'm afraid it's a bit of 'how longs a piece of string' 

Molly's was pretty straight forward and probably lasted approx 3 weeks (bled for one week exactly) but they can have a split season which complicates things a little more. 

Are you planning a litter of mini Malie's?? 

xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

No mini Malies ( I would love little ones of her,but we just don't have the time or experience to breed her  Mind you I'm not sure I would want the blame for bringing more knicker nickers into the world 
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now is the perfect time to get her some knickers of her own!!!
21 days is the standard length for a season with the most fertile period between 9 and 16 days - but they can be receptive either side of that...
Be very careful...


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh Maile, a little lady now. Noodle and you are the same age, no season for Noodle yet.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

They seem too little for this! Polly is now on Day 15, still bleeding but this is slowing down a bit, a real strumpet when we're out - very obviously in the standing heat stage flirting and presenting her bottie with her tail held to one side, and entire dogs ultra interested even from hundreds of yards away across the park. P wears pants outside (I slip them on once she's had a poo) - they're the hygiene pants you can get at PAH but they double as a chastity belt when they're safety pinned securely! I don't think a dog could get past them.

Hoping that it won't be too long now then we can breathe easily once more...

Toffin
x


----------

